# برنامج لحساب المساحة الغير منتظمة



## المهندس رحم (16 يونيو 2008)

حساب المساحة الغير منتظمة بموجب قاعدة سمبسون.:16:


----------



## ahmed1982 (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
برنامج صغير و فعال


----------



## ابو عجمية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شلاويط (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرررررررا بارك الله فيك


----------



## م وائل حسنى (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى العزيز
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باسم فايز (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## المهندس رحم (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى ان يكون البرنامج قد نال رضاكم . اشكركم على مروركم الكريم


----------



## المساح88 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك البرنامج مفيد جدا ويوفر الكثير من الوقت


----------



## eng ali m k (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخوي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## haideralseady (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سولارلونر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
لكن بعد فك الضغط تضهر ايقونه مكتوب عليها سمبسن رول ولا تعمل
ارجو رفع البرنامج مره اخرى


----------



## امير عوض (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جرموزي (23 ديسمبر 2008)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم والله


----------



## حسااام (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## رضا حسني الغريب (26 يناير 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (26 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 يناير 2009)

يجب توفر Microsoft Net framework 2 أو أكثر لغرض اشتغال البرنامج 
شكرا لمروركم الكريم
تحياتي


----------



## الامـبـراطور (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوي عندي ارض اضلاعها اربعه الاول 55 والثاني 55 والثالث 37 والرابع 15 الضلع الاول والثاني جنب بعض والثالث مقابل الاول والرابع مقابل الثاني ابي احسب المساحه ما عرفت استخدم البرنامج


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز الامبراطور
لم توضح ان كانت الاضلاع مستقيمة ام متعرجة؟؟؟
أرجو التوضيح أكثر فانا لم افهم ترتيب الشكل الذي تريده
ياحبذا لو ترسمه
وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.

عندما حاولت تشغيل البرنامج ظهر لي التالي:
You must install v20.50727

ولم أفهم مالمقصود!! هل لديك أخي تفسير؟


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 يناير 2010)

حقيقة لا اعلم ولكني لا انزل أي برنامج قبل تجربته وحتى بعد تحميله على المنتدى اقوم بتنزيله مرة اخرى وتجربته فلا تظهر أية رسائل .
مع شكري وتقديري لمروركم الكريم أخي العزيز


----------



## يقظان القيسي (11 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخوي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## faouzi77 (11 يناير 2010)

je vous remercie pour ce travail


----------



## القمر الهندسي (12 يناير 2010)

ميرسي على البرنامج الرائع..............................


----------



## AGR2009 (29 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم لم استطع تثبيت البرنامج ما المشكلة من فضلك


----------



## hany_meselhey (29 يناير 2010)

كل الشكر على مجهودك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## عزة عربي (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخى العزيز
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## راضيه (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا ألف خير


----------



## kamelmahdy (30 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مليك هندي (24 فبراير 2010)

شاكرين مجهوداتكم ودعمكم للمنتدى


----------



## كمال نبيل (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج وأدعو الله أن يوفقكم في هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## كمال نبيل (2 أبريل 2010)

عانيت كثيرا للوصول إلى مثل هكذا برنامج 
فتحياتي لكل من ساهم في توصيل العلم إلى الآخرين 
وشكرا


----------



## mbakir88 (2 أبريل 2010)

على فكره برنامج جميل وظريف


----------



## المهندس رحم (28 أبريل 2010)

أشكر جميع الاخوان على مرورهم اللطيف واتمنى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 مايو 2010)




----------



## المهندس رحم (6 مايو 2010)

الاخ كمال نبيل نحن في الخدمة دائما وشكرا على تعليقك الرائع


----------



## alhugafi66 (11 مايو 2010)

دائما هذا المنتدى عنوان التميز،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## alhugafi66 (11 مايو 2010)

*برنامج*

إن شاء الله يكون البرنامج المطلوب، وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## alhugafi66 (11 مايو 2010)

وين البرنامج انا مش شايف حاجة


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 مايو 2010)

أخي العزيز البرنامج موجود بالمرفقات تحت العنوان مباشرة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مهندسة النجف (13 يونيو 2010)

نعمة العمل يا مبدع


----------



## aljafry (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## المهندس رحم (20 يوليو 2010)

الشكر لكم على المرور الجميل تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## eng iraq (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*قانون*

السلام عليكم 
اريد قانون حساب المساحات غير المنتظمة لطفا


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور احبتي
بالنسبة لقوانين حساب المساحة غير المنتظمة فهي متعددة ومنها قاعدة سمبسون وقاعدة الترابيزويد
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (6 يناير 2011)

اشكرك برنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا للمرور اخي الكريم 
تقبل خالص التحايا


----------



## midoo111 (22 يونيو 2011)

*الف شكر وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## المهندس رحم (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للمرور وبارك الله فيكم
تقبلوا خالص التحايا


----------



## fageery (22 يونيو 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ودارت الايام (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء يوسف (22 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور كتير


----------



## ase92110 (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
:20:


----------



## الوسمي 427 (20 مارس 2013)

مسكور على البرنامج


----------



## الوسمي 427 (20 مارس 2013)

ارض مساحتها الضلع الاول 52 الضلع الثاني 51 الضلع الثالث 28،50 الضلع الرابع 43،70


----------



## الوسمي 427 (20 مارس 2013)

ارجو حساب المساحه


----------



## الوسمي 427 (20 مارس 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## الوسمي 427 (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الوسمي 427 (20 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## الوسمي 427 (20 مارس 2013)

ممكن يشتغل البرنامج على الجوال


----------



## الوسمي 427 (20 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووو ر


----------



## الوسمي 427 (20 مارس 2013)

كم مساحة الارض


----------



## الوسمي 427 (20 مارس 2013)

انا اتوقع فوق 1400متر مربع


----------



## الوسمي 427 (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------

